# Sons of the Hydra by Rob Sanders - out early!



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/sons-of-the-hydra-ebook.html
*Sons of the Hydra*

*An Alpha Legion ePremiere!*
Alpha legionnaire Occam the Untrue leads his warband out of its hunting grounds in the Maelstrom on an epic quest for salvation, not just for himself, but for his whole Legion.


*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's a novel about the sneakiest and most oblique of traitors, written by Rob Sanders, master of the twisty-turny tale. It's sure to make your head spin…


*THE STORY*
In the hostile universe of the 41st millennium, where allegiances are ever fickle, few of the Emperor’s sons are more difficult to understand or predict than the Alpha Legion. Branded traitor since the Heresy, their motives and actions have always been shrouded in mystery. Alpha Legionnaire Occam the Untrue leads his warband out of its hunting grounds in the Maelstrom on an epic quest for salvation, not just for himself, but for his whole Legion. With the forces of the Inquisition snapping at their heels, Occam and his followers must use all their guile and considerable martial prowess as they make their way to the cold heart of the galaxy, to a confrontation that no one, least of all Occam himself, could have foreseen. 

Written by Rob Sanders 

*The hardback will be available to order from the 20th January* 




--------------------------------------------------------------------


Been eagerly waiting for this one, grabbed it asap when I saw it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. Definitely takes some unexpected turns and twists. Definitely did not see -that- comming! A worthy Alpha Legion novel.

And not one 'I am Alpharius'.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I felt the first half of the book started off very strong and there were plenty of interesting stuff going on, but after that it fell apart for me. Especially the way they escaped from that one encounter bothered me so bad and the ending felt super rushed. Definitely worth reading, but I myself do not regard it as being anything above average. But I am interested to see what they intend to do with the ending.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I finished it last week, and it was a struggle to get through. As @Doelago said, there's a particular encounter with the Inquisition that that was just plain dumb, and the final set piece just didn't sit right, with the tricksy AL being out-tricked by someone trickier. 



The fact that not one member of the featured AL war band, The Redacted, is actually an original AL marine, was a rather stupid plot device, IMO.


----------

